# Poa - What to do?



## FigNewton (Jul 3, 2018)

So, I've got some (I think) Poa that has developed over the past couple of months and I'm wondering what you guys would do. A little background. We moved into this house in Sept of 2017 and I was able to do little more than fertilize, rake and seed that fall. Nothing much came up. I did no spring seeding in 2018. Sept of 2018, after hurricane Florence, I aerated (double pass), power raked, seeded with SSS SS1001, fertilized and started applying NeXT products. Everything was coming up great when we got hit by a tropical storm. Shortly thereafter, I noticed large amounts of fungus. I applied DiseaseX and Propicanizole, waited until conditions improved, and reseeded. Germination was much slower and I'm not sure how much is going to survive the winter. At any rate, here's the options I can think of:

-Apply glyphosate with a weed wick now and continue to hit it until it's dead
-Apply glyphosate with a weed wick early spring and continue to hit it until it's dead
-Do nothing now and and apply a preemergent this coming fall to the affected areas (Note there is only maybe 500 sqft total that has the Poa) after aerate/overseed and I have mowed a couple of times
-Pull it all by hand

Appreciate any feedback you guys have!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There are other options to just kill the poa annua without the use of glyphosate. Tenacity being one of them and I always misspell the other one (ethupha...)

I cant see how much you have. If it is too large, then you will have the problem of to do what will you do with the bare areas? Try to re-seed/grow fescue in the spring/summer?

I would leave it alone. The summer heat will kill it. Do prem in the spring and fall.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@g-man the label for Tenacity states it is only good for suppression of Poa Annua as a pre-emergent and no control as a post-emergent. Has your experience been different? If so, I need to go out and spray some weeds! I've got lots of poa coming up with this warm, wet fall/winter.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes, it is Poa. Since you are located in NC, Tenacity may be an option with the mild temps predicted for the next week. I checked the forecast for Clayton on Accuweather and day time temps are predicted to be in the mid to high 60's, but the nights are a bit cool. If you can get your hands on some, it might be an option, just check the label first.

If Tenacity is not an option, I would pull as many as you can, starting with the isolated clumps, as you want to remove as much of the Poa, before it goes to seed.

The weed wick is a good second choice, starting now. Good luck!


----------



## FigNewton (Jul 3, 2018)

I had thought about using Tenacity (which I do have some), but as quattljl pointed out, I thought the label said it's only good for suppression and not for post-emergence.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I sprayed tenacity heavy on area's that popped up in Sept/October. Its dying, the issue is now my back yard looks like garbage because there are giant area's of white grass that will probably be there until Spring. But i'm willing to deal with that issue, ill just throw down a bit of Bewitched in early Spring I have left over to help fill in those area's.

The Tenacity seems to be working because the POA continues to grow in the colder weather, but my PRG/KBG does not really grow much so its going to take a while (spring) for those white tips to go away. The POA is dying though i can see dirt peeking through many area's i sprayed that im expecting to be a blank area of dirt by spring as the poa dies and rots away.

One thing i will note, until you have this under control be careful aerating/dethatching/etc between contaminated area's and ones that arent.

I had 1 small patch of Poa pop up in my new renovation, and conveniently its right where i would have first entered that area with the aerator after doing my back yard that has poa problems. I assume one of the plugs from the back yard made it into that area and contaminated it, at least thats my best theory.


----------



## FigNewton (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm thinking it either came in on the aerator I rented, or it was spread from the few places I had seen last fall.

I guess Tenacity is worth a try if you guys are having post-emergent luck with it


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Tenacity works on poa a. You have to wait until it is growing (spring). Hit it with 2oz rate weekly. The key is to be consistent, don't let it recover.

There are other products but more expensive.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

g-man said:


> Tenacity works on poa a. You have to wait until it is growing (spring). Hit it with 2oz rate weekly. The key is to be consistent, don't let it recover.
> 
> There are other products but more expensive.


Just to clarify, that's 2oz/acre not 2oz/1000sqft, correct?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Correct.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Fall pre emergent is critical with Poa A.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I've also got a thread going but here's a highlight 

This winter, combat Poa annua with Quali-Pro's Negate 37WG (newly labeled for residential turf). This annual winter grassy weed (Poa annua) is one of the biggest thorns in the sides of lawn care companies, and homeowners. Negate 37WG provides superior control of Poa annua and other listed weeds on golf courses, sod farms, sports fields, industrial, commercial and residential lawns.
https://www.landscapemanagement.net/quali-pro-negate-37wg/

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7084


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> I've also got a thread going but here's a highlight
> 
> This winter, combat Poa annua with Quali-Pro's Negate 37WG (newly labeled for residential turf). This annual winter grassy weed (Poa annua) is one of the biggest thorns in the sides of lawn care companies, and homeowners. Negate 37WG provides superior control of Poa annua and other listed weeds on golf courses, sod farms, sports fields, industrial, commercial and residential lawns.
> https://www.landscapemanagement.net/quali-pro-negate-37wg/
> ...


This (Rimsulfuron) is not something you want to apply to cool season grasses unless you want to kill them.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Good catch and my apologies. I only saw the POA and NC and didn't even notice this was in cool season lawns.

THANKS!!!!


high leverage said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> > I've also got a thread going but here's a highlight
> ...


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

g-man said:


> There are other options to just kill the poa annua without the use of glyphosate. Tenacity being one of them and I always misspell the other one (ethupha...)
> 
> I cant see how much you have. If it is too large, then you will have the problem of to do what will you do with the bare areas? Try to re-seed/grow fescue in the spring/summer?
> 
> I would leave it alone. The summer heat will kill it. Do prem in the spring and fall.


I believe the product you are referring to is Ethofumesate also known as Prograss or Poa Constrictor.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

high leverage said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > There are other options to just kill the poa annua without the use of glyphosate. Tenacity being one of them and I always misspell the other one (ethupha...)
> ...


Very touchy to get good results and requires fairly predictable winter weather.

Tenacity at low rates and short intervals is best.


----------



## FigNewton (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm going to give tenacity a try!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I've had great results with a pre-m combo of tenacity and ethofumesate. 2 apps in the fall of both and one app in the spring of ethofumesate. Done yearly, I don't have any more poa annua. With TTTF, you can also seed too!


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

@Suburban Jungle Life what ethofumesate product are you using? Prograss?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Pemt13 said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life what ethofumesate product are you using? Prograss?


Poa Constrictor. Much cheaper.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

@Suburban Jungle Life Thanks! Are you using label rates for both when you do a combo app of Tenacity and Poa Constrictor? Trying to get a game plan for the fall ready because I am getting crushed with Poa right now. I plan on overseeding in the Fall too


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Pemt13 said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life Thanks! Are you using label rates for both when you do a combo app of Tenacity and Poa Constrictor? Trying to get a game plan for the fall ready because I am getting crushed with Poa right now. I plan on overseeding in the Fall too


I apply meso at 0.184floz/M and etho 1.5floz/M the day of seeding. I seed once summer heat breaks but not long after. If you seed late, poa will have germinated already. Etho is safe 2 weeks post germination so I reapply 4 weeks after seeding. Meso is safe 4 weeks after germinaton so I apply that 6 weeks after seeding. I usually don't have a long fall so I don't bother with Prodiamine but if you do, that is 2 months post germination. I do use Prodiamine in the spring though.

Seeding, meso, etho.
4 weeks post seeding, etho
6 weeks post seeding, meso
8 weeks post seeding, Prodiamine if needed.
Spring, Prodiamine before poa germinates.


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

I used Poa Constrictor this fall and one app this spring and it crushed the poa I had.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

@Suburban Jungle Life this is extremely helpful. Thanks.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Pemt13 said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life this is extremely helpful. Thanks.


I agree! :thumbup: LOL, That regimen oughta be a sticky somewhere on here!!! :lol:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

440mag said:


> Pemt13 said:
> 
> 
> > @Suburban Jungle Life this is extremely helpful. Thanks.
> ...


  Thanks! I should note, Pemt13 has fescue and this timing of the products I posted is only for fescue. Rye and bluegrass have different requirements.


----------



## Saltdog (May 24, 2020)

@Suburban Jungle Life 
Im planning to follow your above overseeding/poa protocol for my TTTF lawn in Virginia. Unless you have any revisions you'd add?

please go easy on me, but I cannot for the life of me figure out what floz/M means 😬. I'm a newby, and only used to calculatimg /1ksqft or acres. Is that something metric like a hectar?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

M = 1000 from the roman numerals. It is used in the turf industry to avoid confusion with K potassium.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

And floz (usually appearing as, "fl oz") stands for Fluid Ounces

Welcome and best o' success!


----------



## Saltdog (May 24, 2020)

Awesome thanks!


----------

